# Looking for video editor for youtube!!



## Oops (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm kind of new to youtube and I was wondering if anyone would like to help me!!
I want to make my videos more entertaining but I have zero editing skills... Would anyone
with editing skills want to help edit some future videos? There wouldn't be any pay, it'd just be
someone doing a good deed for a fellow furry ;w;
such an odd request, yes.


----------



## Togaryuman (Feb 23, 2016)

It is an odd request but in the interest of things I have a couple years’ experience with editing videos in all kinds of styles, what type of videos are you out putting that need editing and what kind of edits are you looking for as I am somewhat interested?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2016)

I hear Sony Vegas Pro is pretty good.


----------



## aurowolf (Feb 24, 2016)

Final Cut Pro is amazing and simple to use, but for Macs only (sadly). I use it at my school.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 13, 2016)

If you're really really basic you can use Windows Live Movie Maker


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 13, 2016)

AVS has been pretty good to me,
It's free
Helped me make stuff like this:





It's great if you looking to add text, Minor effects and if you want to stitch videos together.

and if your looking for something complex your willing to put a lot of work into
"After Effects" is another free program (If you know where to look.)
that makes stuff like this: 




There's loads of tutorials for it and
It's also the same program that big channels like Jontron, Tear of grace and Game Theory use for their videos. =)


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 15, 2016)

use windows live movie maker. it comes with your own computer and it's pretty intuitive.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 4, 2016)

I use Blender's built in video editor, works well andis very in depth. I dont know if I would recommend it to someone who's just starting out though.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 7, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> If you're really really basic you can use Windows Live Movie Maker



Oh no. Not that piece of shit


----------



## Storok (Apr 23, 2016)

If you are Really into editing the shit out of your stuff add effects and so on why not use hitflilm you can do effects and so on with it too, pretty neat for a free programm... But some effects you have to buy in addition
https://hitfilm.com/express


----------

